# Avid Single Digit Mag: what's the deal?



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying some Avid SD Mags and adding the hardware from my Avid SD Ti's to get some freaking light brakes. Can anyone tell me more about the mags?

Do they already come with Ti hardware or is all that weight savings due to the Mg construction?

What's the deal with the corrosion? How bad is it and how does one prevent it?

Why did Avid stopped making them?

Would there be any stiffness/braking power issues? I currently have my SD Ti's set up so as to be pretty darn powerful, I'd hate to loose that.

Anything else I should know?


----------



## CX&XC (Jul 28, 2005)

currently running the Mag brakes and no problems with corrosion. They are lighter and not because of the hardware. Power issues, none that i know of. i swithced from the Ulitmate Black Ops set to the Mag and did not notice. Proper cabling and housing is usually the culprit. Not sure why they quit making them, but there are stories floating around about some manufacturing accident??? i have an extra set if you are interested in the grey and the burnt orange ones. PM me.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

If you want lighter still get a set of the Mrazek Mags. I have the SD Tis and the Mrazeks are just as powerful as those.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Axis II said:


> If you want lighter still get a set of the Mrazek Mags. I have the SD Tis and the Mrazeks are just as powerful as those.


And 4 times more expensive.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Rivet said:


> And 4 times more expensive.


...and butt ugly and heavier too and don't forget tire clearance isn't their strong point either.

Avid Mag arms weigh 89g. that's with the steel inserts (17g). if you put the aluminium ones from the Ti version they will be 10g less...that's 79g and a LOT lighter than the Mrazeks.

both are still a long way from the Vuelta Magnesium though


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

nino said:


> ...and butt ugly and heavier too and don't forget tire clearance isn't their strong point either.
> 
> Avid Mag arms weigh 89g. that's with the steel inserts (17g). if you put the aluminium ones from the Ti version they will be 10g less...that's 79g and a LOT lighter than the Mrazeks.
> 
> both are still a long way from the Vuelta Magnesium though


Nino you must be smokin' crack to think the Mrazek's are uglier then your child labor produced Vueltas or Avids. Also, the weights that you post are really disengenuous: the Avids that you weighed are missing the boss bolts (the Mrazeks you weighed are not-and I'd be willing to bet are the heaviest steel ones you could dig up ) and are missing the cable washer/nut. It's like comparing apples to oranges. Maybe this guy doesn't wan't to have to mess with tuning his Avids just to get to the weight of the Mrazeks "out of the box." And maybe he want's something that is quality built and not stamp pressed by the thousands by seven year olds in Tiawan or wherever you source your poopy brakes. Why do you subject us to your shameless self-promotion on this forum day-in and day-out? Wait, I can answer this question: *Nino wants to get paid.* You should really be required to qualify whatever suggestions you give at the outset by coming clean and saying "I SELL THIS PRODUCT THAT I RECOMMEND." I say poop on Nino and his self-serving recommendations.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

nino said:


> ...and butt ugly and heavier too and don't forget tire clearance isn't their strong point either.
> 
> Avid Mag arms weigh 89g. that's with the steel inserts (17g). if you put the aluminium ones from the Ti version they will be 10g less...that's 79g and a LOT lighter than the Mrazeks.
> 
> both are still a long way from the Vuelta Magnesium though


That's right: Nino to the rescue with recommendations for products that he sells. Just what we all have come to expect. Wouldn't be the same without ya, Nino. Anyway, you must be smokin' crack to think that those child labor produced Vueltas and Avids are better looking then the Mrazeks. The Mrazeks just exude quality. I find the Mrazeks are really easy to adjust and actually STAY adjusted unlike the Avids. BTW, your weight comparisons are really disengenuous: No boss bolts or cable clamp nut/washer for the Avids as opposed to the Mrazeks you weighed. How's abouts giving us a break with the shameless self promotion for awhile?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Doh! Sorry for the double dose of Nino flaming. The server was busy and I didn't think my original flame went through. Flaming Nino is hard work.


----------



## jean-seb (Jan 15, 2004)

I heard the Vueltas are not available anymore.

So he doesn't sell them anymore.

Anyway, what am I doing ? He'll defend himself if he thinks it's worth it.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

jean-seb said:


> I heard the Vueltas are not available anymore.
> 
> So he doesn't sell them anymore.
> 
> Anyway, what am I doing ? He'll defend himself if he thinks it's worth it.


If the Vueltas are not made anymore and are not being sold by Nino then why the phock is he still posting those ugly pictures and obstensibly offering them as an alternative to the Avid Mags? I'll tell you why: 'cause he's smokin' crack is why. Now shut your hole.


----------



## jakeplazma (Oct 15, 2004)

jean-seb said:


> I heard the Vueltas are not available anymore.
> 
> So he doesn't sell them anymore.
> 
> Anyway, what am I doing ? He'll defend himself if he thinks it's worth it.


You're right, the Vuelta's aren't available anymore... At least not under the Vuelta name. They are rebadged under the Miranda name in which Nino does sell... So, Vuelta=Miranda=Nino still selling.

Although it's only an opinion but, I must agree with Axis ll that the Mrazeks look very nice. The adjustability on these are quite easy and although the clearance is a bit of an issue I did remedy this by simply adding spacers on the brake pad side.

Oh, and by the way Nino, I believe the pic you posted of the Mrazeks are the aluminum version and not the mag version.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Fishman - just for a quick comparison, I have a pair of Ti's and a pair (well, a set really) of their lower-line SD20's. When it comes to braking they both feel exactly the same. Hopefully you can make them as light as you're hoping because they sure won't stop any different.



jean-seb said:


> I heard the Vueltas are not available anymore.
> 
> So he doesn't sell them anymore.
> 
> Anyway, what am I doing ? He'll defend himself if he thinks it's worth it.


Technically, the Vuelta's aren't available anymore. They are now manufactured/sold with the Miranda name. This is what Nino sells. Why does he still call them Vuelta's? Perhaps familiarity. That's just speculation on my part, he can verify or correct.



Axis II said:


> Maybe this guy doesn't wan't to have to mess with tuning his Avids just to get to the weight of the Mrazeks "out of the box."


Maybe you need to re-read the OP's entire thought here - he does want to tune them. Read the first sentence he wrote in his opening post. Also, what's wrong with recommending something you sell when you believe in it/use it yourself? I can see it from the standpoint that the OP didn't ask for other recommendations, but I don't see you ripping a piece out of .....  yourself for doing that.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Axis, did you get to weigh your Mag Mrazek's?
The picture of Nino's Mrazek's looks very similar to your brakes, I'm supposed to receive mine tomorrow, I'll weigh them right away.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Fishman - just for a quick comparison, I have a pair of Ti's and a pair (well, a set really) of their lower-line SD20's. When it comes to braking they both feel exactly the same. Hopefully you can make them as light as you're hoping because they sure won't stop any different.
> 
> Technically, the Vuelta's aren't available anymore. They are now manufactured/sold with the Miranda name. This is what Nino sells. Why does he still call them Vuelta's? Perhaps familiarity. That's just speculation on my part, he can verify or correct.
> 
> Maybe you need to re-read the OP's entire thought here - he does want to tune them. Read the first sentence he wrote in his opening post. Also, what's wrong with recommending something you sell when you believe in it/use it yourself? I can see it from the standpoint that the OP didn't ask for other recommendations, but I don't see you ripping a piece out of .....  yourself for doing that.


Maybe you need to kiss my %ss! What's wrong isn't in the doing, it's in how you do it. What Nino does is push his crap as the absolute "BEST" option and disparages others for offering other alternatives that challenge his bottom line, consistently. Don't get me wrong, I don't have a problem with vendors showcasing their stuff here. DirtBoy does this and he is tastefull about it. He's also a nice guy and doesn't advocate for his stuff like it's the greatest option available. I'm not ripping on myself because I'm not trying to GET PAID like Nino is you phock! Don't you get it? Wake up! And, BTW a case in point is Nino's misleading comparison of the Al Mrazek to the Mag Veulta and Avid. The bottom line is that Nino is threatened by the Mrazeks 'cause they are a viable alternative to his sweat shop Vueltas. Got anything else?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Axis, did you get to weigh your Mag Mrazek's?
> The picture of Nino's Mrazek's looks very similar to your brakes, I'm supposed to receive mine tomorrow, I'll weigh them right away.


I did, but I don't want to post the weight from memory and take the chance of being off. I know it's a lot lighter then what Nino has in his misleading picture of the Al version, though. I do know that my brakes after tuning are 205 grams for the COMPLETE set (F/R) that includes pads and all hardware. But, I have mines tuned with tasty bling. Didn't Fairwheel Bikes get theirs down to like 58 grams?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Axis II said:


> I did, but I don't want to post the weight from memory and take the chance of being off. I know it's a lot lighter then what Nino has in his misleading picture of the Al version, though. I do know that my brakes after tuning are 205 grams for the COMPLETE set (F/R) that includes pads and all hardware. But, I have mines tuned with tasty bling. Didn't Fairwheel Bikes get theirs down to like 58 grams?


What padcarriers and pads did you use? I'm asking this cause I still don't know what I'm going to use. I might go with the limited options I have down here while I get something lighter delivered.
205 gr would cut 27 gr over my Vuelta's


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

I literally just took off my Avid Mags last night in preparation for disc brakes after 10 years of use and abuse. I found them to be easy to adjust, but save yourself the hassle and use the rim wranglers for easy pad replacement. 
After loosening and tightening the anchor bolt probably 30 times since originally installing them, I've noticed that the brake arm can twist slightly under aggressive torque. I've just gotten more careful when tightening.
I have also not noticed any corrosion on the magnesium arms.
I've been very happy with the power and modulation of these brakes, especially considering I'm 210# and they're a set it and forget it kind of part, except for the occasional pad or cable replacement. Although I probably should have overhauled the pivots some time in the last several thousand miles, I haven't. They still operate smoothly with scant play.
I'm rebuilding the Trek 8500 that these originally came off of for my friends to use when they ride with me and these brakes will continue being useful on that frame.

Here's some pics of the brakes with a few grams of dirt and grit on them:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Axis II said:


> Maybe you need to kiss my %ss! What's wrong isn't in the doing, it's in how you do it. What Nino does is push his crap as the absolute "BEST" option and disparages others for offering other alternatives that challenge his bottom line, consistently. Don't get me wrong, I don't have a problem with vendors showcasing their stuff here. DirtBoy does this and he is tastefull about it. He's also a nice guy and doesn't advocate for his stuff like it's the greatest option available. I'm not ripping on myself because I'm not trying to GET PAID like Nino is you phock! Don't you get it? Wake up! And, BTW a case in point is Nino's misleading comparison of the Al Mrazek to the Mag Veulta and Avid. The bottom line is that Nino is threatened by the Mrazeks 'cause they are a viable alternative to his sweat shop Vueltas. Got anything else?


sorry to hurt your feelings! i really didn't mean to. i just took the best picture i had from the mrazeks but i sure have another one without any bolts so you can compare.

he asked for an opinion on the Avid Mag and about tuning them. so far i am the only one here to show him any real weights and that is what he is looking for. i didn't promote my Vueltas but i showed they are a lot lighter. that's all. if you don't like it read on. i really don't like the look of the Mrazeks though. i really aprreciate Mrazeks work though. as a piece on it's own they look cool but once installed they are just not nice at all. maybe that's just my taste.

but hey - please do me a favour and take a picture of your arms on a scale! i don't have any pics of the Mrazek Magnesiums so maybe i'm even wrong by saying they are heavier. i think my pictures are from the Al-version but since it's not my own pictures i can't tell for sure. and while you are at it please tell people how to get wheels out if you use tires wider than 1,9"...you have to let the air out to be able to, correct? this is info i got from other Mrazek users. those same guys rave about power and modulation but wheel removal seems to be a pain in the a$$.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

> i really don't like the look of the Mrazeks though. i really aprreciate Mrazeks work though. as a piece on it's own they look cool but once installed they are just not nice at all. maybe that's just my taste.


 Ditto this - they are an acquired taste, and i think they look like lego blocks (not really.. but i couldn't think of anything else).

If it is true that you need to deflate a tire that is over 1.9" to remove the wheel, then that is just stupid, who actually uses tires below that size any way?


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

Jeez those Mrazek brakes look ugly. 

Considering the original question this threads gone way off course.

I had some of the Avid Mag V's (came on my '01 FSR) and they worked fine with no problems. When I moved onto discs I passed them onto Scant and he used them on his Yeti ASR. Don't believe he had any problems with corrosion etc.

Fluff


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

they're going on the secret project now fluff, fully ti bolted up. did have a real small amount of white, almost powder looking surface, but it easily polished off. They do have a fair amount of play compared to XTR or avid ultimates. but not noticeable when riding.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

nino said:


> sorry to hurt your feelings! i really didn't mean to.
> i just took the best picture i had from the mrazeks but i sure have another one without any bolts so you can compare.
> he asked for an opinion on the Avid Mag and about tuning them. so far i am the only one here to show him any real weights and that is what he is looking for.
> i didn't promote my Vueltas but i showed they are a lot lighter. that's all. if you don't like it read on. i really don't like the look of the Mrazeks though. i really aprreciate Mrazeks work though. as a piece on it's own they look cool but once installed they are just not nice at all. maybe that's just my taste.
> ...





nino said:


> sorry to hurt your feelings! i really didn't mean to.
> 
> *Apology registered.*
> 
> ...


 [B*NO. THIS IS WRONG. THEY HAVE GREAT CLEARANCE AS YOU CAN SEE ON MY PIC. Don't know where or why this rumor got started and perpetuated by you. Oh snap, I know why: It's because this might help you sell more of your Walmart Vueltas. [/B

In the future Nino, please fight the urge to promote youself as an authority on matters you have little, or misleading, knowledge about even if it means selling fewer of your child labor produced, Walmart on sale 'n, ugly ride 'n Vueltas.*


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Where can i get Avid Mags?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Axis II said:


> [B*NO. THIS IS WRONG. THEY HAVE GREAT CLEARANCE AS YOU CAN SEE ON MY PIC. Don't know where or why this rumor got started and perpetuated by you. Oh snap, I know why: It's because this might help you sell more of your Walmart Vueltas. [/B
> 
> In the future Nino, please fight the urge to promote youself as an authority on matters you have little, or misleading, knowledge about even if it means selling fewer of your child labor produced, Walmart on sale 'n, ugly ride 'n Vueltas.*


*
sorry - there is also german weight-weenie boards and there several guys complained about the lack of tire clearance when using regular 2,1" tires. and just by looking at your pic i can tell you would have a hard time riding through a muddy section with just a few mm clearance between tire and arms...

by the way - the Vueltas are made in Europe so no little childrens work.

anyway - enjoy your brakes!*


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Really, I just wanted info on the Avid Mags, not interseted in other brakes since I only have the money to buy used beat up brakes and I have all the Ti hardware for the Avid brakes.

Thanks to those of you who've offered useful info. As for the rest of you, I could care less about your flame war. Axis II you seem particularly bitter. Get a life.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh, and if anyone has some Avid Mags they want to sell, let me know. All I really need are the arms, pads not necessary.

xcracer87, check eBay.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

FishMan473 said:


> Oh, and if anyone has some Avid Mags they want to sell, let me know. All I really need are the arms, pads not necessary.
> 
> xcracer87, check eBay.


Thanks I will check.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

nino said:


> sorry - there is also german weight-weenie boards and there several guys complained about the lack of tire clearance when using regular 2,1" tires. and just by looking at your pic i can tell you would have a hard time riding through a muddy section with just a few mm clearance between tire and arms...
> 
> by the way - the Vueltas are made in Europe so no little childrens work.
> 
> anyway - enjoy your brakes!


What? Put the pipe down, Nino. I've got plenty of clearance and these are 2.1 tires. If I wanted more all I'd have to do is put in the larger spacer that comes with the brakes and I'd be able to run 2.3s no problem. Try again. Maybe the Germans on the weight weenie board you lurked on also had their head up their arse. I dunno, wouldn't be the first time the germans have made a miscalculation but, I digress. I don't know about others but, I don't care to ride in very wet conditions, it's really bad for the trail crew guys and not so great for erosion either. Trails are closed to riding in my area when I would encounter enough mud to rub those arms. So, you say that the Vueltas are fabricated in Europe? So where might that be? In your basement with gradeschool children? Bwahahahahah


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Sorry for the late reply. I missed your post 'til now. Anyway, I used XTR pad carriers drilled out and filed down. They are like five grams for the set of four. For the bolts I used m6x20 Racebolt red Al boss bolts, m3x15 blue tension spring stop bolts, cut to like 10mm and m6 red Al hex nuts w/lock inserts. The nuts are not yet on the brake in the pic I posted. Good luck with your setup and tune. Post a pic w/weight for Nino if you have a chance or if not I can tear mine down an pop a photo for tomorrow. I'm at work now.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Just out of the box,


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

If you want a new pair, there is a guy from colorado on Ebay called elguapogrande. Here's his current list: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZelguapograndeQQhtZ-1

No Mags currently. Keep checking. He posts a set every few days. He has sold thousands of pieces of great Avid parts that are out of production. Has a 99.9% positive feedback rating after 6400+ auctions. Many, like me, are repeat customers. I bought my SD Ti levers and SAAGO stem from him and was very pleased, both with the price (dirt cheap!) and speed of shipping. 
Expect to pay ~75 bucks for the set. Man, how much did these thing originally cost at retail?


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

To me, the Avid Mags look the best, with the Vuelta/Miranda looking horrendous and the Mrazeks somewhere in between.

I think those Vuelta/Miranda brakes are really like $15 brakes. I know what some people have paid for them too and I find it pretty humorous. 

My friend had his aluminum sleeves/bushings on his Avid Ti fail and I've seen other pictures of the same failure. It's probably not a big issue but if you race, it's probably not worth risking reliability for the 10 g savings. The Mag have steel sleeves/bushings. But the bolts are steel and should definitely be replaced with Ti or Al.


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

At least Nino wasn't encouraging the use of the ugliest brake ever created. Looks like something somebody might knock together in their garage. 

The mud clearance might not be a problem for Axis II but riding my local trails year round those mrazeks would be a total hinderance.

Fluff


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Mr. Scary said:


> I think Axis II is hilarious! I have been saying the same thing about Nino for over two years and I get flamed because most on this board are just not intellectually capable of figuring out that he is a distributor and has ownership rights in Eclipse. Dirt Boy is up front about his intentions and what products he carries, but he still tries to be objective and doesn't ram his opinion down the forum's throat. Then there is Nino... Nino posts on here acting like he is Consumer Reports, but he is a businessman (which I don't have an issue with except that he seeks to improperly discredit his competition). This thread proves he has no idea what he is talking about (he posted a pic of the wrong product, with the wrong weight, and the wrong info)...
> Rich.


Word. Nice to hear of someone else who thinks for themselves and doesn't just let Nino blindly make decisions for them. It would really be nice if we could get more people around here to think for themselves and pause before they allow Nino to shove his product up their arse.

Nino, I'm still waiting to find out where in your crack-induced phantasy haze you think those Vueltas are made in europe?


----------



## marty319 (Nov 13, 2005)

*avid mags*

i bought vueltas off nino they are the worst fricking brakes i have ever seen ,just terrible to set up and ugly, for the few grams more i`m going back to my avid mags


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

marty319 said:


> i bought vueltas off nino they are the worst fricking brakes i have ever seen ,just terrible to set up and ugly, for the few grams more i`m going back to my avid mags


I don't understand how they could be "terrible to set up" when you would set them up exactly the same way you would any Avid brake - or any other v-brake for that matter. It's the same thing with Avid, Tektro, even the Mrazek's. What did you find so terrible? (no need to respond if it's with the same method used by Axis - it's just an honest inquiry)

Axis II - no need to be rude about it. The cursing isn't necessary or appreciated. I was only asking. I didn't feel the need to have to retort with such "enthusiasm" - why do you? Relax, dude - it's bike's.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I just bought a new set of Mags on Ebay, $75. Should be here soon...

Here's another listing for some, from the same guy:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6975&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BID_IT


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Fluffbomb said:


> At least Nino wasn't encouraging the use of the ugliest brake ever created. Looks like something somebody might knock together in their garage.
> 
> The mud clearance might not be a problem for Axis II but riding my local trails year round those mrazeks would be a total hinderance.
> 
> Fluff


At least Nino wasn't encouraging the use of the ugliest brake ever created

*My bad, asthetic tastes aside, he was just encouraging that we buy his product in a thinly veiled manner by posting misleading and inacurate weights. That's right. So what's the greater harm done here?.....Nino's misleading and inaccurate gratuitous self promotion or my advocations for an alternative product that is the LIGHTEST OPTION, not fabricated in some third world country by children and far and away the highest quality pic of all three options discussed? *

The mud clearance might not be a problem for Axis II but riding my local trails year round those mrazeks would be a total hinderance.

Please people, for the last time: *If ya needs more mud clearance alls ya gots to do is put in da fatter spacers betwix da pad and da brake arm fo mo clearance what gets ya though the mud real good.* Please let me know if you would like me to translate the preceding.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> I don't understand how they could be "terrible to set up" when you would set them up exactly the same way you would any Avid brake - or any other v-brake for that matter. It's the same thing with Avid, Tektro, even the Mrazek's. What did you find so terrible? (no need to respond if it's with the same method used by Axis - it's just an honest inquiry)
> 
> Axis II - no need to be rude about it. The cursing isn't necessary or appreciated. I was only asking. I didn't feel the need to have to retort with such "enthusiasm" - why do you? Relax, dude - it's bike's.


Grow some skin, bro. Sorry, when it comes to Nino's unethical business practices I do take offense. For me it's not about the bikes, but rather the character (or lack thereof) of a self-appointed authority on all things bike that misrepresents facts to line his pockets. Oddly, this fact appears to be lost with you. Bussiness partners perhaps?


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*now, it's time for tuning*

I know this thread is a bit old and all, but...

I got some used SD Mag brakes and swapped some of the hardware with my SD Ti's last night and installed them on my bike. Trouble is, I couldn't figure out how to remove the inserts to swap the light Al inserts from the ST Ti's onto the Mag arms. Can anyone tell me how to do this? Or at least, can anyone tell me how to tighten them up cause they're a little loose and sloppy.

Thanks!


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Where can I get the aluminium bushings for Avid Mag? Do I need too look for Avid Ti, or are there other sources?


----------



## TheOldMan (Jun 15, 2004)

Jeez --- glad I'm happy with my maggie martas.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

come on, everyone knows why nino is here, selling his best of the world crap. I own the vuekta mags and they are BS, impossible to set up. Now i run frm levers and it´s still the same crap. The cantilever spring on a v-brake is JUST A STUPID IDEA. And the scale does not shows this issue. And he sells other crap stuff and then he does not get reponsable.

nino go home; why do you have so much interest in selling this crap? you need money? aren´t you a famous sculptor? go home to the german forum where we can not read your crap luckily.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Way to reopen the can of worms malol. If there wasn't a market for stupidly light components which make sacrifices in other areas this forum wouldn't exist and neither would Nino's business. The fact that both would appear to be thriving proves that people are happy to make compromises to save weight, and nino is providing the market with what it wants.

This is a consumer review site, and nino is as much entitled to his opinion as anyone else. The way I see it he sells what he uses, and he uses what he thinks is best. So where is the problem?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> come on, everyone knows why nino is here, selling his best of the world crap. I own the vuekta mags and they are BS, impossible to set up. Now i run frm levers and it´s still the same crap. The cantilever spring on a v-brake is JUST A STUPID IDEA. And the scale does not shows this issue. And he sells other crap stuff and then he does not get reponsable.
> 
> nino go home; why do you have so much interest in selling this crap? you need money? aren´t you a famous sculptor? go home to the german forum where we can not read your crap luckily.


Geez MaLol, where have you been? This post is ancient history. And why are you being so mean to Nino? BTW, why don't you scrap those Vueltas already and get some decent brakes, bro How's your retro machine treating you?


----------



## MaLóL (Nov 11, 2005)

saving money for a extralite set, another stupid srping idea brakes, i don´t understand why they just don not apply to shimano or avid spring...


----------



## MaLóL (Nov 11, 2005)

my new name is supposedly MaLÃ³L, this forum is the biggest crap, i´m going to weight weenies.

bye!!!


----------



## Frankie - B (Feb 24, 2004)

OMG :wink:


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

So, getting back to the original intent of this thread, and to answer my own question:

After over 10 years of use, 9 by me and a couple by the previous owner, the Avid SD Mag brakes don't show any signs of corrosion, but, they have CRACKED in several places. After careful inspection yesterday 3 of the 4 brake arms had cracks. Luckily I found this before they failed on the trail. They are getting retired ASAP, but I figure with 10+ years of use, I got my useful miles out of them.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey, kinda cool to see such a long-term follow up by the same person. Thx for posting.

Agreed, they owe you nothing after 10 years.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

What do you call cracks? If you post some photos and the damage is small, I will happily buy them from you. I still run the vuelta brakes in a Marin steel bike from 94, that I still use at my parents place, 4 times per year. They suck, but it's a king of cheap bike, bad enough it attracks no thieves and can sleep alone at night with a normal lock.

;-)

See you guys again in 2025.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's the autopsy photo. These brakes are dun broken.


----------

